# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an EXCLUSIVE with Vernon Wells



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 46

All the latest plus an exclusive interview with Vernon Wells. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

